# Throwing up yellow bile?



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Gracie has thrown up a couple of times in the past few days. Monday morning was the last time before today. 

Here's are the 'changes':
Changing from Wellness to Natural Balance food. I change her over verrryyy slowly because she will get the runs in a hot minute, never throws up though. So this change over has been going on for 1.5 weeks now.

I've made the dogs some 'ice cream' which is yogurt, peanut butter and honey. She has alway eaten this in the past, however over a week ago is when I just started making it for them again. I don't think she had any on Sunday but did on Saturday. She did have it last night.

When I got home tonite I had noticed that she thew up a little bit on the stairs. It looked to be from earlier in the day. She was acting perfectly normal (she was a little 'slower' when she threw up on Monday) and wanted to take treats and go train.

We were just outside doing training and that consisted of running around, working on weave poles, heeling, and basics like that. This is all daily stuff we do. She gets cheese treats. After we were done training I was watering my flowers and she took a drink from the hose. Not a ton of water like she will normally do, just a few drinks. I went back to watering, turned around and she had thrown up yellow bile. 

It's not as hot as it's been around here lately. Actually that perfect Summer day today. 

What could be going on? One thing? Combination of things? Since the 'ice cream' is the newest thing I think I'll cut that out first. 

Any othe suggestions would be welcomed.

Thanks!

Lu


----------



## RachelLovesJack (Jul 13, 2008)

might be the honey. Some dogs are really sensitive to it, I know my beagle is allergic to it, she throws up and gets hives. Id cut that out and see how she is. I hope she feels better soon!!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

My one GSD was throwing up bile 2-3 times a week. Here is what I did. I changed her food and give her a small snack before bed so she has something in her stomach all night. She was throwing up first thing in the morning, but hasn't done thrown up for 1 week now. (knock on wood) I hope I didn't just jinkes myself.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Huh, Lu, that's a change for your Gracie. My Gracie will do that if she hasn't eaten enough. Check the calories on the NB. Is it less than Wellness? If so and if you are feeding the same amount as the Wellness you aren't giving her enough food. That could be #1. Add a little more food and things should be fine. #2 I agree with cutting out the honey. Keep us posted!


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

Well Jen, I thought you were on to something...and maybe still are...if I'm reading it correctly, 1 cup of Wellness has 405 calories and 1 cup of Natural Balance has 485. Could it have anything to do with having MORE calories? And yes, I'm feeding her the same amount.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

How many time a day do you fed her and how long between the last meal and the throwing up?


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

They eat 2 times a day. It had been maybe 10 hours since breakfast and the last time she had a meal. This is normal during the week. Weekends there might be a little less time between breakfast and supper. 

She did have cheese treats when we were training.

Lu


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I was just wondering since the only time I have ever had a dog throw up yellow bile is if they are hungry/it had been too long since their last meal.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Coke throws up yellow/greenish bile when he munches on grass, or after. I don't think it's that the grass upsets his tummy, but pieces get stuck in his throat and he will cough and heave until he throws up. Kenya does the same thing (she's terrible when it comes to grazing!) but usually she hacks really hard so I give her something slippery like yogurt to push the grass down. She does the same thing if she has hair in her throat. If I don't catch it fast enough, she too will throw up very bright bile (looks like Mt. Dew pop).

It seems like when they do it, they do it twice.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hmmm...I don't think TOO much food would do it. Interesting....Gracie's eating schedule 6:30-8:00 AM for breakfast, a few treats during the day, 5:30-6:30 for dinner, no treats after dinner, snack 10:30-11:00. If she goes to bed early and has eaten dinner early, I can be sure to find a "surprise" in her crate. If we stick to the schedule, we're usually okay. they have such sensitive stomachs!


----------



## luanne (May 27, 2004)

They really do have sensitive stomachs! I have to be really careful with Gracie and the stuff she eats or it's runny poo all over the place! Now my boy (lab x) Hunter has a stomach like a goat. He can and WILL eat anything with rarely a problem....

Well, so far, so good this morning. If the throwing up stops then I'll know it's the ice cream. Hunter will be happy since he'll get ALL of it himself!


----------

